# Top Tube Bag Trouble Staying Upright



## ninjabike (Apr 29, 2015)

My top tube bag keeps getting a lean to it. I have been strapping it down tight with the built in velcro straps. I have yet to find someone on the internet who has a solution..

Currently using a revelate designs Gas Tank


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

The section closest to your top cap has a loop? Loosen the stem bolt, tie a cord around that to that loop on the bag.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

I've found that on bikes with a tall and slack spacer stack, some TT bags aren't cut with enough angle to fit properly and so they eventually migrate to one side or the other. I usually just leave the stem loop on the bag kind of loose rather than cinching it down tight, which helps somewhat.


----------



## trailnimal (Mar 1, 2004)

I applied 3/8" thick by 1" wide self adhesive foam weatherstripping to the bag. 
The weather stripping is grippy and prevents rotation with the top tube.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

I noticed this on Dr Jon's feed:
https://drj0nswanderings.wordpress.com/tag/gas-tank/
Bentley Components Gas Tank bag mount - the dwidget « Singletrack Forum


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

I had the Revelate gas tank too and it did the same thing to me. Not a huge issue but it bugged me. Zipper finally failed on it and of course the "lifetime warranty" didn't cover the zipper. 
Lots of other people make top tube bags and if I were to get another one I would look elsewhere. I kind of like the idea of one zipper down the middle.
Something like this: ON THE FRAME - Welcome to the Nuclear Sunrise Stitchworks Stockpile


----------



## Bradym77 (Nov 22, 2011)

Revelate has frame saver tape which sticks only to itself and is rubberized so whatever's above it won't move. I put some on my bike and pretty much have just left it there even when I'm not bikepacking....stuff's expensive at $9/roll!

https://www.revelatedesigns.com/index.cfm/store.catalog/accessories/FrameSaverTape


----------



## Zoran (Jul 4, 2015)

I also have Revelate Gas Tank and bugs me when leans sideways. I regret buying it. They could stitch tape at the bottom and give us an opportunity to thread one more velcro strap. Instead they made non removable strap at the bottom and that is it. No flexibility in design.

I am waiting for new Ortlieb gas tank and probably buy it for the next season.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

[video]https://flic.kr/p/TJQFcm[/video]






thanks for the mention Ricky!

yeah, they are working out great....hoping after a bit more testing on the newer (black) version they will be put into some sort of production....will update!









(as an aside, i have lost count of the numerous ways i have tried to format a vimeo link on mtbr, i have searched the threads about bb links etc etc etc. its a total pain trying to post media here...sorry for the video link...


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

The front of mine has a web strap with a three-position loop system for the Velcro strap that goes around the steering tube spacers. On one bike I use the low position and another with more spacers I use the high position. Too low and it develops a lean. Seldom leans otherwise unless the straps are loose. I have noticed that the front strap Velcro does not grab and hold like it used. Concerned this might become a problem, but if it does I'll just order a new one or find another replacement Velcro strap. Handy little bag imo.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Until dRjOn's more elegant solution becomes available, I run my Gas tank backwards against the seat post. This allows me to pull it tight and it doesn't slip... if you have a frame back fitted however, forwards is the only way....


----------



## bugshield (Jun 22, 2012)

I limited the movement on mine by:

1. Putting a wrap of fusion-tape on my top tube to give it some traction.
2. Mounting an angle-bracket from the hardware store to my top tube with two-sided tape and a couple zip-ties.
3. Securing the front of the bag to the angle bracket.


It still moves but slower and the range of motion is more limited. I didn't want to crank it to my steerer because I HATE anything that numbs the steering.


----------



## HOser (Dec 8, 2005)

I have had the same leaning issue on the various Revelate and Porcelain Rocket top tube bags I've had over the years. My latest top tube bag is from Bedrock Bags, it comes with an elastic band that goes around the extra steerer tube above your stem (assuming you have any). No lean with this bad boy, it's a good solution to this problem:
Dakota Tank Bag - Bedrock Bags


----------



## AlasdairMc (Jun 27, 2008)

A bike with a flat top tube or twin top tubes helps. Therefore the answer is to buy a Jones or a Stooge.

Alternatively, I've seen people run a longer strap to the down tube as it won't rotate as much.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

I've had an unmodified Revelate Gas Tank for years and never had an issue. Lucky I guess. 

The zipper down the middle design seems harder to use. I can open mine and look into it. 

Guess you dudes are doing it wrong!


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

My old (version 1 maybe) gas tank didn't flop, but the front strap was built into and wasn't height-adjustable like the newer ones. My new one's a flopper.

Has anyone tried the https://www.ovejanegrabikepacking.c...gs/products/snack-pack-top-tube-bags-large-xl bags? It doesn't give numbers, but it looks like the front angle would play better with slacker head tubes.


----------



## AVLthumper (Jul 14, 2015)

Volsung said:


> My old (version 1 maybe) gas tank didn't flop, but the front strap was built into and wasn't height-adjustable like the newer ones. My new one's a flopper.
> 
> Has anyone tried the https://www.ovejanegrabikepacking.c...gs/products/snack-pack-top-tube-bags-large-xl bags? It doesn't give numbers, but it looks like the front angle would play better with slacker head tubes.


I've been using a Large Snack Pack for a while. I had a Revelate Gas Tank and immediately returned to REI for the same issues others have. I was bit surprised at my experience with the Gas Tank based on all the great reviews...it is well constructed.

The Oveja Negra stuff is high quality. I'm likely going to have them make some custom bags for my Fargo this fall.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

AVLthumper said:


> I've been using a Large Snack Pack for a while. I had a Revelate Gas Tank and immediately returned to REI for the same issues others have. I was bit surprised at my experience with the Gas Tank based on all the great reviews...it is well constructed.
> 
> The Oveja Negra stuff is high quality. I'm likely going to have them make some custom bags for my Fargo this fall.
> 
> ...


Awesome! My head tube angle is 2.5 degrees steeper than yours, but it looks like it'd be fine. How's the zipper? I had a J-pak gas tank for a little while and I had to use two hands to use close it.


----------



## AVLthumper (Jul 14, 2015)

Volsung said:


> Awesome! My head tube angle is 2.5 degrees steeper than yours, but it looks like it'd be fine. How's the zipper? I had a J-pak gas tank for a little while and I had to use two hands to use close it.


Zipper is nice. Waterproof like most the other boutique bag makers. It's a little stiff, but I'm able to operate it with one hand...unzipping is easier than zipping up.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VeloMax (Mar 18, 2017)

I have the Revelate Designs gas tank. It blows dead goat nuts. I got myself one of the Oveja Negra XL snack packs and never looked back.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

I'm a big fan of Revelate stuff in general, and I have a bunch of their products, but I am not a fan of their gas tank at all. I don't like the double zipper thing, and it just wasn't stable for me. My current favorite is the Alamo from Rogue Panda. It has a fixed strap low on the head tube side and a movable strap on the downtube side to play nice with frame bag straps. All the contact points use some kind of rubberized coating that really helps keep it in place.


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

Shoutout to J-Paks snak pak. Solid as a rock and HUGE. That said, if you've only got the bottom attachment point, it may get a little wobbly.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

i dont think i have ever come back to update about the #DeWidget gas tank stabiliser here.

if you want to buy one you have 2 options - follow the link in my signature to Shapeways, who have 3d printing facilities in the USA and Europe. you can order one there (you will need a ring and 2 top hats) and you get to choose colours.

Soon, there will be some actual stock in backcountry.scot in Scotland - Andy Toop runs this shop and hire service, with expert advice regarding bikepacking, packrafting and general outdoor shenanigans.

Ride on!


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

You know... If you cut a slit in the slot that the Velcro slides though, you could slip the webbing into the slot without the foam adapter.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

that could indeed work. 

I haven't seen anyone do that - folk tend to use velcro or even some sort of thin shock cord. but why not? it wouldnt be as stiff, i guess...

one benefit of the velcro is that it gives a wee bit of a gap between stem and bag. with some stem bolt designs, there can be rub. 

each to their own, though! 

~


----------



## OhNooo (Jan 20, 2007)

Another +1 for the Oveja Negra XL snack pack. This thing is perfect.


----------

